# Relative permanent residence



## Takudzwa (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi 

Please help i dont know what to do guys. Well here is the background. I am 30 yr old and currently on a Temp relative permit which expires 01/08/2018. I applied for PR on 5Oct 2017 and still waiting for approval. I applied through my Mother who is a permanent resident. My brother is also permanent here. 
My mother earns about R18K while my brother is around R25K so used both their bank statements as financial assurance that they can take of me. So these are my questions:
How likely is my application to be approved considering the following:
1. i am older than 18
2. still studying no qualifications just (A level and part 2 ACCA)
3. i was blacklisted on my previous passport 

Must i start looking for money to apply for an extension of my relative visa as it will expire 01/08/2018 (i am doing piece jobs so money is not easily available since my current permit doesn't allow me to work) or must i just wait till my PR is approved.When will it come out i need to start looking for proper jobs um getting old 

How long does it really take on average to get the PR approved?????


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

PR based on being a relative to an SA resident/citizen takes about 24 months to come out. So if you applied in Oct 2017 expect it around October 2019 unless you are fortunate that it comes out quicker. However for planning purposes it is prudent to plan for October 2019. 

In the mean time I recommend that you apply for renewal of your relative VISA. The financial requirement is that the sponser (the PR holder or citizen) earn R8500 for your upkeep. So if your mother earns R8500 then that should be enough but to can also add your bros bank statement and undertaking to strenghthen your case. I do not think being over 18 is a problem because you are still dependent.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Takudzwa said:


> Hi
> 
> Please help i dont know what to do guys. Well here is the background. I am 30 yr old and currently on a Temp relative permit which expires 01/08/2018. I applied for PR on 5Oct 2017 and still waiting for approval. I applied through my Mother who is a permanent resident. My brother is also permanent here.
> My mother earns about R18K while my brother is around R25K so used both their bank statements as financial assurance that they can take of me. So these are my questions:
> ...


About 24 months... forget about the application for now. Just keep your TRV valid


----------



## TomKelly (Feb 5, 2014)

hey man,
whatever you do, do not let your trp expire.
i repeat,
DO NOT LET YOUR TRP EXPIRE!!!
i did, and i will regret it for every year of my life!!
keep it valid or run the risk of dealing with years of misery & cost at the hands of the DHA.
keep submitting early and keeping it valid, like your life depended on it and pray for your PRP!!

good luck !


----------



## Takudzwa (Feb 28, 2018)

Thank you for that yes i submitted an application to renew my TRP now waiting for both


----------



## Takudzwa (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi 

so wat happens now if the TRP doesnt come out before the one i have expires?Average trp is 8-10weeks. 
Current TRP Expires *01/08/2018*
App Received at Home affairs - *23/05/2018* for TRP Renewal

Can i still stay in the country till it comes out?? i did apply more than 60days before current one expires right??


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Takudzwa said:


> Hi
> 
> so wat happens now if the TRP doesnt come out before the one i have expires?Average trp is 8-10weeks.
> Current TRP Expires *01/08/2018*
> ...


Legally you are allowed to wait for the outcome of your visa. HOWEVER, when it comes to Home Affairs always take caution. If your visa gets granted it will make no difference but if it gets denied you'll be sucked into the nightmare of proving you didn't overstay. Just leave and come back (i.e cross the border before it expires and come back after to get your 90 days). But considering the usually quick processing time for TRVs, I doubt it will get to that.


----------



## Takudzwa (Feb 28, 2018)

cool mkes sense thank you very much


----------

